# Battlefield: Bad Company 2



## 0705930116 (12 Mar 2010)

Anyone got this yet?
i picked up a copy today for the xbox 360 an im hooked, it doesnt blow MW2 out the water but its just as good.
love the online multiplayer much more team work required! 
worth a try for you games out there


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2010)

i've got it on PC and it's the best FPS i've played to date. AI is crap though.


----------



## andyh (12 Mar 2010)

I think its better than MW2 the destructible environments and vehicles are really good!
I am hooked to the point i am constantly playing online!


----------



## SKP1995 (12 Mar 2010)

I agree about it being more fun than MW2, destructible environments and vehicles prevent the massive amount of campers that you get on MW2.  That and there seems to be less whining brats playing BC2...


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2010)

i'm struggling to get on line. keep getting disconnected   even with PB updates


----------



## 0705930116 (12 Mar 2010)

saintly agreed, playing though campaign mode on hard, is ridiculous, most of the time your team just fire bullets but down actually kill anyone, you have to do alot yourself.

ive not actually played online yet going to finish campaign first but ive heard good things, yeh i gave up on mw2 stupid amount of camping places and annoying things going on!

oh is it? you should get a 360 theyre boss


----------



## andyh (12 Mar 2010)

Be aware that the xbox has had a few dramas with its online play, the release weekend the severer went down and people couldt get on and were getting booted a lot, seems to of calmed down a bit now.

I just love the fact when you have a camper, you can level the building he is hiding in!


----------



## 0705930116 (12 Mar 2010)

Yeh few of my friends were complaining they couldnt get into a game but now its better, 12 v 12 tdm is top notch,
Its not just the campers they'res no stupid deathstreaks like painkiller, destructable environments is wicked and feels awesome to mow down a few people with a quad bike  hehe


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Mar 2010)

im still on BF2 here but this is on my list of soon wants for the PC


----------



## Nick16 (12 Mar 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> im still on BF2 here but this is on my list of soon wants for the PC


join the club! 
you play online much?


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Mar 2010)

wow this turns out the UK aquascaper community is an addicted gamer too   i thought i am alone, noone play in my age   

BC is awesome! hopefully the maintenance today and tomorrow will solve the multiplayer problems.
great game. i am on Xbox360. gamertag: vicsky


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Mar 2010)

we need to set up our own game site


----------



## Nick16 (12 Mar 2010)

and steal the name of this site. 

'stem soldiers'


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Mar 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i try to at the weekend nick when everyone else has something to do so i can sneak on!  Left for Dead 2 tonight methinks  im onstat on steam if anyone wants to add me   



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> we need to set up our own game site


damn right mark   



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> and steal the name of this site.
> 
> 'stem soldiers'


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2010)

played the SP on pc. great game  way and way better then the whole MW2 hype. that game sucks  but for me all the cod games after cod2 where horrible.   

why is bf:bc 2 better? 2 very important things:

1: destructible maps
2: sounds

only because off the sounds this game rocks  i don't know if i will buy it for my PS3. first GOW3


----------



## JamesM (12 Mar 2010)

Haven't had a good slaughter-fest in BF2 tor ages... might reinstall it over the weekend


----------



## glenn (12 Mar 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Left for Dead 2 tonight methinks  im onstat on steam if anyone wants to add me


i love a bit of L4D2 (although im not very good lol) but prefer team fortress 2 and counter strike:scource


----------



## andyh (13 Mar 2010)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> wow this turns out the UK aquascaper community is an addicted gamer too   i thought i am alone, noone play in my age
> 
> BC is awesome! hopefully the maintenance today and tomorrow will solve the multiplayer problems.
> great game. i am on Xbox360. gamertag: vicsky



watch out for me, my gamertag is *nomadfire!*


----------



## Nick16 (13 Mar 2010)

im a PC games as i find them much better, you have less winging americans playing online.
on BF2, my name is nickparkers   (sometimes  119th* nickparkers if im representing the clan)

i play mostly infantry only servers as i get annoyed by the constant camping in the tanks and APC's and the pointless artillery strikes everytime you go for a flag. (EA france noob - is a good server to play) 

one thing that does let BF2 down is the shoot box on the PC. sometimes you are shooting at someone and it never hits them. - you can fire 30 shots in the same place and 1 might hit. the box moves so much its a joke. 
Oh and plus, it takes 3 shots with a rocket launcher (anti tank) to destroy stuff like tanks and APC's, they could make it far better and occasionally only 1 rocket would be enough to destroy it, if you hit the tracks etc. or say you only need 2 rockets if you shoot it up the bum!


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Mar 2010)

Paulus said:
			
		

> played the SP on pc. great game  way and way better then the whole MW2 hype. that game sucks  but for me all the cod games after cod2 where horrible.
> 
> why is bf:bc 2 better? 2 very important things:
> 
> ...



One thing which is revolutionary in BC2 is the visual effects. At least on the next gen consoles this is pretty much around you whatever you do. Great maps, amazing effects, effects like explosion, snow, sand etc cloud. Just this effect uplift this game to the next level compare to anything else as you really feels that you're in the middle of a sand storm for example. You can't hit someone from 1 km as there was a big explosion in the front of you and you do not see enough from the cloud. which not disappear after 2 seconds like in many game. i am a visual guy and this was what catched me first. i felt that i am there.

so kudos to the creators


----------



## flygja (14 Mar 2010)

Looks like I'll need to reinstall BF2 too! Last had it installed quite a while ago. Wasn't really high in rank but I played with a friendly almost exclusively and it was fun with X-fire voice chat.


----------



## JamesM (14 Mar 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll need to reinstall BF2 too! Last had it installed quite a while ago. Wasn't really high in rank but I played with a friendly almost exclusively and it was fun with X-fire voice chat.


Yeah, that's mostly what I did, although the UKAW server was quite fun at times too..

I tried a reinstall but can't remember my password, and the reminder service isn't working  I'll spend some time on the EA forums later or tomorrow to see if there's a fix.. I feel the need to let off a few head shots for some reason


----------



## Nick16 (14 Mar 2010)

x-fire all the way! 
i love computer gaming, i used to be a pro on cod2 (still my favourite cod) and i ran a clan for a time. We used to play other clans during the week, on various maps, and many that have NEVER been played before. (created by friends) 
Some of these maps were better than the originals. i think i played about 40 maps that arent availible to the masses, you have to be good to be invited!
Our clan recutited accross the world and we had never lost a clan war   
thats what you call hardcore gaming! 

ive ordered BC2 and will see if its any good. i didnt get BC1 as i was waiting for 2 to come out. BF: vietnam was pretty dire, and 1942 gets boring after a while. although carpet bombing in a B52 is always a laugh.


----------



## Paulus (14 Mar 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> x-fire all the way!
> i love computer gaming, i used to be a pro on cod2 (still my favourite cod) and i ran a clan for a time. We used to play other clans during the week, on various maps, and many that have NEVER been played before. (created by friends)
> Some of these maps were better than the originals. i think i played about 40 maps that arent availible to the masses, you have to be good to be invited!
> Our clan recutited accross the world and we had never lost a clan war
> ...


 
cod2 was the best  i even worked for a mod. but it got never released 

Remember September mod for Call of Duty 2 - Mod DB


----------



## Nick16 (18 Mar 2010)

what a joke of a game. 
havent even fired a single shot and it has crashed 5 times on multiplayer and 2 times on single player. Worse game ive ever tried to install and play! im a massive BF fan but cod games are far simpler. 
i have the latest PB and all that crap as i have been playing BF2 up until today when i tried to play BC2. 
Its making my whole computer crash and not just the game freezing, so it just jumps straight into a re-boot. 

i can click join server on multiplayer, and then it starts loading the game, and then freezes (the little circular loading bar thing) and then crashes.  
ive tried joining various servers so i know its not a PB issue and i know my computer can handle the game. 

im appauled that EA can release a game and seemingly have not solved any problems at all. They put up announcements saying we know there are problems, why dont you fix them instead of telling everyone. 

personally, dont buy this game, wait a couple of months until EA have raked in enough money to then solve some problems. I feel like i have been robbed, paying for the game and not being able to even play it.


----------



## andyh (19 Mar 2010)

Hey chaps, bit geeky   but i love it, check this! 
This the first battlefield game i have played as always been a COD and halo fan, loving it though! 







you can create signature bars that update etc. works for PC XBox and PS3

visit http://bfbc2.elxx.net/

Gets yours up here!


----------



## SKP1995 (19 Mar 2010)

Sweet, geeky but awesome!


----------



## Nick16 (19 Mar 2010)

it is pretty good. but how can i have 200 points, and have 1 win when i havent even managed to log onto a server! 
i havent fired a single shot. too many problems with the game! 

also, you cant enter a clan tag into the signature which i have on the game.


----------



## Nick16 (19 Mar 2010)

still havent been able to play the game at all. it just crashes to destop loading up the singleplayer. i get about some text on the screen about the japanese scientist and during the second set of text it just freezes and then crashes. i cant even alt + F4 or CTRL + ALT + DEL. 
During multiplayer is gets to the loading screen where i can see what map im playing and all the setting for that server and i can clikc 'yes put me in a squad' but then it just freezes and sends my computer into a whole re-boot. 
ive uninstalled and installed the game 5,000,000 times, and have even played aorund with the files before uninstalling it to try again. 
im at the point now where i want my money back for the game. Least with cod1 and lame zoo tycoon style games they actually load up and you can play them. gaming was better 5 years ago IMO. least the games work for everyone. 

EA have just ripped everyone off. and there is not point trying to contact them because they are hiding away from all the angry customers. you cant even call them a c*** because you get banned.


----------



## andyh (19 Mar 2010)

nick

its a real shame your having all those problems,   as it really is a great game  

andy


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> nick
> 
> its a real shame your having all those problems,   as it really is a great game
> 
> andy



This is a top game. The problem with the PC gaming    Go console!

Guys i see you're doing good with dogtags. Need to take care more of my neck when i am playing


----------

